# Stratton 1/25-26



## 180 (Jan 27, 2014)

Next stop on my Northeast tour for USSA Moguls was Stratton.  The course was just built so it was fast and friendly to the athletes.   Although, the nickname Flatton certainly still rings true, a resourceful skier can always find something.  It snowed all day Saturday and the place was packed.  Lines were quite long at the base and on the upper mountain.   Around 1 they finally opened the Snowbowl lift which I lapped the rest of the day.  Snow was piling up and the woods while still bony skied  quite nice.  Edges of the trail had nice powder.  Sunday dawned sunny and the views were gorgeous.  I was able to score a first tracks ticket and I got up at 8am.  Under the gondola, and the Enchanted Forest were sweet.   Dancing Bear was open, but untracked until late as were other certain reserved areas. Next stop Killington.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 27, 2014)

The snow looks good.  What run is the course on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 (Jan 27, 2014)

Worldcup, they have NORAM this week too!


----------



## sf77 (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow, that's some really nice powder in the trees and on the trails. Must have been awesome to ski on!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow looks fantastic to me. Must not have been that much wind there.


----------



## 180 (Jan 27, 2014)

It was windy, but it has to go somewhere!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 27, 2014)

I was there yesterday too, but for the Southern VT Council U10 stubbie slalom race.

The conditions were great! But boy was it chilly!! The fact that my car thermometer read 4 degrees when I headed back to Mount Snow about 3:30 kind of sums up the air temp yesterday, let alone that persistent NW wind!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 180 (Jan 27, 2014)

Lucky for me , snowbowl is protected.


----------



## soposkier (Jan 28, 2014)

I see stratton has $48 tickets on liftopia for super bowl sunday.  I've never been, worth giving it a try?  Usually would just do Magic if I were making the trip to SoVT, but the way conditions are right now was thinking of changing it up


----------



## Tin (Jan 28, 2014)

Some of the better glades around.because no one skis them. Nice to see coverage.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 28, 2014)

Great TR. Thanks for posting. Hoping to get back there soon.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 28, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Great TR. Thanks for posting. Hoping to get back there soon.



Glenn, I feel quite comfortable in saying that it was distinctly colder at Stratton on Sunday then when I saw you and Mitz getting of the Grand Summit Saturday AM! Even E, the nuclear heater kid, got cold on Sunday!! D was skiing holding his poles under is arm pits so that he could try and grip his handwarmers, but still insisted that we keep lapping the parks! It was Cold-o-witz!!


----------



## Oncefast (Jan 28, 2014)

soposkier said:


> I see stratton has $48 tickets on liftopia for super bowl sunday.  I've never been, worth giving it a try?  Usually would just do Magic if I were making the trip to SoVT, but the way conditions are right now was thinking of changing it up



Stratton is usually empty by 2 PM on SB Sunday. However, last Sunday it was empty as the cold meant a lot of skiers stayed home. Might be some pent up demand, especially if the Accuweather forecast holds for Saturday night.


----------



## skian (Jan 30, 2014)

nice pictures. Thanks for the report.


----------



## mdrew (Jan 30, 2014)

I like Stratton. Only got to ski it for the first time last year. Got a great deal from Rue la la ($50 weekend lift tickets) . Had really wanted to book a few days stay there this year, but alas I'm having a baby and down ski hilling is a big no no. Hopefully, we'll be able to do it next year.


----------

